# Arriving in Calais 18.55 Friday Any ideas where to stop?



## AlphaState (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, 

This is our first time taking a motorhome to France. We're arriving in Calais 18.55 on Friday.

From what I've read on this forum it sounds like ideally we should aim to be off the road by mid afternoon so obviously we will be later than that so wondered if anyone has got any advise on where we should stop for the night.

Our plan is to head down towards Brittany over the week. One of our party has a disabled badge - I don't suppose that might help?

Any help much appreciated :0)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The closest and simplest place to overnight is in the carpark adjacent to the ticket office. Can be noisy.

Others will suggest local aires.

We favour the MH parking area at the Carrefour in Cité €urope.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You'll probably find the Calais aire at Bleriot Plage full by that time of the day, however they've just reinstated the old aire just around the corner at:

Quai Edmond Pagniez
Bassin Ouest
Boulevard de la resistance
GPS: 50.96016N 1.84489E

see here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1140

Nice and peaceful here with a full market just around the corner on Saturday morning to buy breakfast and some fresh food. There are over a hundred motorhome places marked with plenty of overspill, don't forget to buy a ticket from the machine. Alternatively you could use the City Europe car park as already suggested.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We always stay at Cite Europe for our first night, and often our last night too. You can stock up when you arrive or first thing in the morning and then leave either after breakfast or stop on your way to wherever you're going.

Been doing this for about 3 years now.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

I would suggest here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4308

they have a couple of other aires see their website

www.sitedes2caps.fr

Derek


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*Overnight*

Hi

You could stay on Calais Port side when you drive out of port just double back on yourself (but will probably be noisy likewise the aire) I sometimes use the aire at Gravelines lovely setting next to the estuary 2mins from the town app 15 miles away towards Dunkirk, I have also stayed with permisson in the carpark at the WW2 musuem at Fort Blockhouse (Vatten) well signposted off the D300 app 10 miles south of Calais. Happy travelling

Swallow


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We recently stayed at a private aire at TARDINGHEN owned by the farmers at
1615 Route d'Ausques 
La Ferme de l'Horloge 
62 179 Tardinghen 
Longitude Est) 1.64907° Décimaux ou 1° 38' 56.652'' 
the aire is very close to this, called Le champ des fleurs and is signposted from the farm.
Very quiet, great views in the morning, bread van about 8am. Costs €5, collected by owners in the evening.
It's also in the right direction for Brittany.
Lala


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Try here. Approaching the car park follow 'Without Ticket' signs for the overnight area.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

lalala said:


> We recently stayed at a private aire at TARDINGHEN owned by the farmers at
> 1615 Route d'Ausques
> La Ferme de l'Horloge
> 62 179 Tardinghen
> ...


We stayed at this farm 2 years ago before returning home. Yes, it had great views across the channel and was very quiet. The services are a few minutes drive at the farm.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If you want a free stop for the night, no facilities, head out of Calais on the D940 coast road towards Boulogne.
About 200 metres before you drive into Wissant, 12 miles from Calais, on your right there's a single gate into a flat field and probably a gaggle of MH's already there.
Holds around 20 vehicles without being crowded and very quiet.
We were there a few days ago on our first trip to France in a MH and stayed there overnight on our return as other sites were full up.
As for disabled badge holders - we noticed very little evidence that the French sites made any bays available for the disabled.
On one camp site we saw they had only 3 available out of 220 and many Aires seem to have none at all. 
Probably because there's usually sufficient space between vehicles they don't think they're necessary.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds useful Keith, and a new one to MHF I think. :?: 

Can you find it on Google Maps and post the link please?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Cite Europe for the outward and inward overnight stop suits us best.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Free MH site close to Wissant*

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...86968,1.670094&spn=0.005834,0.013561&t=h&z=16


----------



## Tissy (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi the farm is great we stopped there 1st July views are great could not believe we were so close to the port,
Ps dont empty the toilet there the wife tried as i was sorting the water out had to lift it up above chest height to get the to the top of the bowser. Then it all went pear shaped


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Full details, including photos, of the Wissant Aire and others in the Pas-de-Calais and Somme area can be found at - www.charoule.com


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> One of our party has a disabled badge - I don't suppose that might help?


One way your Blue Badge will help you is with Toll charges on sections of Peages, you will need too say 
" handicapée classe un svp" and show you blue badge, 
and you should then get your toll charge reduced from class2 to class1, 
can be a significant saving if you use motorways.


----------

